# Nat Sherman Host Hampton Cigar Review - NAT SHERMAN HAMPTON, almost medium



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Cigar is over priced. This is the only one of the line I have tried. Good cigar, solid woody tobacco taste topped with mild spice. At M.S.R.P. ...

Read the full review here: Nat Sherman Host Hampton Cigar Review - NAT SHERMAN HAMPTON, almost medium


----------

